# Paradise and Green Hole Coordinates



## mdg57 (Jan 31, 2009)

Where can I find the GPS coordinates for Paradise and Green Holes? I have searched the public sites and they are either called something else or not available.

Thanks, mdg57


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Did you check the MBT Divers site?

Bob


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

those spots get hammered pretty hard



but here ya go... 

paradise 30 12.950 87 10.440 

greens 30 08.420 87 11.030


----------



## mdg57 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Bob for the info. That is a great site.

Mike


----------



## mdg57 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Josh, appreciate the info.


----------

